# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  Bắn ảnh sao cho trúng chổ cần rỏ nét

## Mr.L

Chào các bác ạ.
Thấy diễn đàn mình cũng có chuyên mục nhiếp ảnh, em thì chẵng biết chụp gì nhiều, khi cần thì ôm cái phone ra chụp. Nên chẵng dám lên đây chém gì ạ.
Hôm nay em có đọc một bài viết từ tinhte.vn Nội dung thấy khá hay, phù hợp với nghiệp dư hay gần chuyên nghiệp, từ điện thoại, P&S tới DSLR nên xin phép được trích về diễn đàn mình để mọi người tiện việc tham khảo.
Hy vọng là mọi người sau khi tham khảo có thể chup được những bức ảnh sắc nét hơn để chia sẻ trên diễn đàn.

Bài viết được trích từ diễn đàn tinhte.vn
* Tác giả tuanlionsg
* Nguồn Học chụp ảnh: Lấy nét sao cho trúng cái cần rõ nét
* Trong bài viết có những liên kết đến bài viết khác trên tinhte.vn được giữ nguyên.
* Nội dung có thể đươc giản lượt bớt, muốn xem đầy đủ vui lòng xem trên nguồn tinhte.vn
* Hình ảnh xin được trích lưu trên diễn đàn, phòng mất link




> Chụp ảnh là một quá trình tìm hiểu và trau dồi kinh nghiệm liên tục. Nhưng, với những bạn mới bắt đầu, có quá nhiều điều để tìm hiểu, để nhớ, để thực hành mỗi khi nhắc đến chụp ảnh. Những ai đang tập tểnh bước vào thế giới này, đôi khi như lạc vào khu rừng rối rắm của mớ lý thuyết khô cằn chán ngấy, hoặc ngụp lặn trong mớ quan điểm được gọi là thợ ảnh lành nghề chia sẻ 7 đường 9 nẻo rối như mớ boòng boong. Thôi thì chúng ta cứ bắt đầu tập chụp từ cách lấy nét, chụp thật nhiều và chia sẻ.
> 
> Sau khi tìm hiểu về:
> * Máy ảnh, cơ chế hoạt động của máy ảnh, các loại máy ảnh...
> * Chế độ chụp: tốc độ màn trập và chế độ ưu tiên tốc độ là thế nào
> * Chế độ chụp: Khẩu độ ống kính và chế độ chụp ưu tiên khẩu độ là thế nào
> * Cơ chế lấy nét của máy ảnh như thế nào
> * Các lý do ảnh bạn chụp bị mờ nhoè


*Chụp đúng nét với điện thoại:*



> --- Giữ camera sạch sẽ. Chịu khó lau nhẹ bằng vải mềm hay khăn mịn nếu muốn ảnh không bị mờ nhoè.
> 
> https://tinhte.cdnforo.com/store/201...ens-Step-2.jpg
> 
> --- Thiết lập (setting - hình bánh xe cơ khí), hầu hết các điện thoại có chọn lựa các chế độ lấy nét. Để tập chụp chắc chắn lấy trúng nét đối tượng cần lấy nét bằng cách chọn chế độ "Single auto focus" (lấy nét điểm đơn) thay vì máy tự động lấy nét đa điểm, kể cả các vùng mà bạn không cần nét. Khi quen rồi thì bạn hãy chuyển qua các chế độ lấy nét khác tuỳ hoàn cảnh.
> 
> https://tinhte.cdnforo.com/store/201...sdefault-2.jpg
> 
> --- Sau khi canh khung ảnh trên màn hình là chạm ngón tay vào vị trí muốn lấy nét. Điểm đó có thể nằm bất kỳ vị trí nào trên khung hình, các góc hoặc lệch tâm. Nếu không chạm điểm lấy nét, khi bấm nút chụp, hầu hết điện thoại sẽ tự động lấy nét vùng trung tâm, và biết đâu cái bạn cần lấy nét lại không nằm ở vùng trung tâm mà máy tự động lấy nét, thế là ảnh không nét theo ý muốn.
> ...

----------


## Mr.L

*Chup đúng nét với máy ảnh*



> --- Cầm máy vững và dùng khuỷu tay dựa vào cơ thể để giữ máy cố định, giảm thiểu sự rung lắc khi bấm chụp. Rất đơn giản, nhưng nhiều bạn khi bấm nút chụp với lực nhấn mạnh, máy ảnh nhún xuống, ảnh không nét.
> 
> https://tinhte.cdnforo.com/store/201...ocus-TS_30.jpg
> 
> --- Tập lấy nét bằng chế độ lấy nét tự động trên máy ảnh ( autofocus - AF). Mà lời khuyên khi học chụp và tập lấy nét trúng là bạn bật nút chọn chế độ lấy nét điểm (single point focus mode) thay vì lấy nét vùng (area focus). Mục đích để bạn tập lấy nét chính xác điểm vào chủ thể bạn muốn nét. Sau khi canh khung, dịch chuyển điểm lấy nét vào vị trí muốn nét, bấm nửa cò để lấy nét rồi bấm nhẹ nút chụp.
> ​
> https://tinhte.cdnforo.com/store/201...F-Camera_0.jpg
> 
> 
> https://tinhte.cdnforo.com/store/201...a-Mode_0-1.jpg


*Kiểm soát vùng nét trong ảnh*



> Một bức ảnh thông thường đều có vùng sắc nét và vùng không sắc nét. Nghĩa là có vùng nào đó trong ảnh (cái gì đó) mà bạn muốn nó nét, cần nó nét, người xem hướng mắt vào chỗ được lấy nét mà bạn mong muốn trong bức ảnh của mình. Như vậy, bạn phải lấy nét trúng cái muốn nó nét và biết rõ vùng không cần nét. Mình chụp con chuồn này, nhưng vì phía sau là những chi tiết không đẹp dễ làm phân tâm, không muốn chúng nét và chỉ muốn nét phần đầu con chuồn thôi chẳng hạn:
> 
> https://tinhte.cdnforo.com/store/2016/02/3619642_20.jpg
> 
> --- Khi bạn chụp ảnh, lấy nét trúng đối tượng cần lấy nét rồi, thì các đối tượng hay cảnh vật trong ảnh ở ngoài vùng nét có thể nét ít hoặc mờ. Bạn cũng có thể kiểm soát được vùng mờ đó, mờ ít hay nhiều bằng cách thiết lập "khẩu độ ống kính" (độ mở của ống kính lớn hoặc nhỏ cho ánh sáng đi vào). Chính độ lớn hay nhỏ đó của ống kính ảnh hưởng đến độ mờ nhiều hay ít của hậu cảnh (phía sau đối tượng mà bạn lấy nét) hoặc tiền cảnh (vùng phía trước đối tượng mà bạn lấy nét).
> --- Kiểm soát vùng ảnh nét bằng cách hiểu và tuỳ chọn khẩu độ ống kính phù hợp.
> Khẩu độ được ký hiệu bằng chữ F. Chỉ số F càng lớn (ví dụ F/22) thì khẩu độ (độ mở ống kính) càng nhỏ, và ngược lại chỉ số F càng nhỏ (ví dụ F/2.8) thì khẩu độ (độ mở ống kính) càng lớn.
> 
> https://tinhte.cdnforo.com/store/201...tinhte.vn-.png
> ...


Các nội dung tiếp theo như
- Nguyên nhân ảnh không nét (mờ nhoè)
- Kiểm soát chuyển động
- Ánh nắng chiếu trực tiếp vào ống kính
Xin đọc trực tiếp từ nguồn https://tinhte.vn/threads/hoc-chup-a...o-net.2555878/

----------

